# Error- Theme Install Red Liberty 3



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

Currently running Liberty 3 1.0- (Freshly Installed w/ Data wipe)

Trying to install Red Liberty found here

I know some have had success and some haven't, but I'm getting an error I haven't seen before:

_ClockwordMod Recovery v5.0.2.0_​
_Installing--..._​_Finding..._​_Opening..._​_Installing..._​
_Amend scripting (Update-Script) is no longer supported. _​_Amend Scripting was deprecated by Google in Android 1.5_​_It was necessary to remove it when upgrading to the ClockworkMod 3.0 Gingerbread based recovery._​_Please switch to edify scripting (updater script and update binary to create working update.zip._​
_Installation Aborted._​
Can somebody please explain this and help me to correct so that I can get Red Liberty Installed.

Thanks Everyone!

Mike


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

I don't know if this is a problem or not but that theme is made for the RC of Liberty 3. You're running the stable build


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> Currently running Liberty 3 1.0- (Freshly Installed w/ Data wipe)
> 
> Trying to install Red Liberty found here
> 
> ...


Go into rom manager and flash the 2.0 version of CWR and then bootstrap it. Then boot into recovery and flash the theme zip. After that, go back into rom manager and flash back to the newest version and you'll be good to go!


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Amend vs edify is a formatting issue. CWM used to use amend, now edify. To fix use zip themer or rewrite the META stuff in the zip

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## MikeAce00 (Jun 7, 2011)

cubsfan187 said:


> Go into rom manager and flash the 2.0 version of CWR and then bootstrap it. Then boot into recovery and flash the theme zip. After that, go back into rom manager and flash back to the newest version and you'll be good to go!


This worked perfect!! Thank you


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

MikeAce00 said:


> This worked perfect!! Thank you


You're welcome. I had to do the same thing for the dark frost and liberty blues themes.


----------

